# The 'hacking' Trick For The 7s26...



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

The 'hacking' trick for a non-hacking movement... That slight bit of back pressure, to stop the second hand and even get it running backwards, with enough...

Is this _really_ safe to do? I've tried it once and it works a treat... Only, it caused my stomach to churn, thinking what kind of damage could this be doing inside, so have left it to do it's own thing.

I'm used to qaurtz, this Black Monster being my first automatic and I'd never go back to qaurtz now. I'm just used to setting my watch by an atomic, online source. A few seconds don't REALLY matter, but if I thought it was okay to do, I guess I'd have it pressed down to the very second.

So is this trick to be recommended or is it dangerous to the movement? What do the experts think?

Doctor V


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's fine to put a small amount of back pressure on the movment, but I wouldn't go and force it


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes, but for how long? Potentially, you could hold it steady for 55 seconds, waiting for your atomic source to reach zero. Hacking a few seconds off won't mean much, unless you're on the dot with it.

I can live with it even being a couple of minutes wrong... That's part of the territory with mechanicals, I know. It would just be nice to see how much (or how little) it deviates over the days.

Now I hate to say this - but I think I have a super-accurate 7S26 here... It doesn't seem to be variating as much as I've been led to believe it should.

Oh no! My mechanical watch is super-accurate! Oh woe! What am I to do? Complain to Seiko!?









V


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

My 007 keeps pretty good time; it gains about 90-120 seconds a week. Which isn't bad compared to some other shitty autos I've had.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

Be gentle mate ,night mare if u got hand like a giant


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

I have what some people have called 'pianist's' fingers. I work with fine, surgical instruments and my work demands a steady hand. I could have been a watchmaker, but I did not take that path in life.

Doctor V


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Doctor Varney said:


> I have what some people have called 'pianist's' fingers.


 What you mean you have long thin fingers.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Doctor Varney said:


> The 'hacking' trick for a non-hacking movement... That slight bit of back pressure, to stop the second hand and even get it running backwards, with enough... Is this _really_ safe to do?


Yes.



Doctor Varney said:


> Now I hate to say this - but I think I have a super-accurate 7S26 here... It doesn't seem to be variating as much as I've been led to believe it should.


Anecdotal evidence suggests that Seikos from around early 2006 on, fitted with the slightly improved 7S26B movements, are proving to be be much more accurate out of the box.


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Now I notice it's losing an average of 8-10 seconds a day. I can live with that. Is that likely to improve with age?

I saw something the other week, where someone was describing various positions, to place a watch at night, to compensate for loss or gain. The result being a surprisingly accurate timepiece. I cannot remember where I read this.

Can anyone point me to that, or even offer their own knowledge? I would prefer the watch to run fast, if anything. That would be much easier to psuedo-'hack' the seconds.

Regards,

Doctor V


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh and thankyou for the replies.

Yes, I do have long fingers... And large hands. I wish I'd had a flat-topped head and a nut and bolt through my neck, but one cannot have everything









V


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

The watch is new. New as it's possible to have a Seiko SKX779, anyway, I suppose. Thanks for the insight. Makes me doubt positioning the watch will make any difference right now.

V


----------

